# Windows Explorer using 50% CPU at all times



## Massaffendi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all, 

So I noticed a few days ago that my Windows Explorer is using up to 52% of my CPU at all times. I used the process explorer and found out that there are 7 instances of the same process under Windows Explorer, each using around 6 to 7% of the CPU. Name of the process was something like Audioses.dll. I can easily kill all the these processes and the CPU goes back to normal. They do not reopen or restart by themselves. Only if I restart the PC , they will start running again. 

I have Ryzen 7 1700 CPU
Asrock X370 killer Mobo
16gb Ram
GeForce 1060 6gb

If any of these specs are irrelevant, my apologies. 

Would somebody be able to shed some light as to what's the best solution to solve this issue. 

Thanks in advance. 

Mass


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go download MS SysInternals Autoruns. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns

It displays all the programs that startup upon sign in. You can uncheckmark the programs you don't want to autostart. It does not delete the programs, it just stops them from running automatically.


----------

